# Refurb or New D7100?



## Jptex (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been going back and forth on a new D7100 or refurbished one. The price difference is $160. The new camera has a 1 year warranty and the refurb. has a 3 month warranty. I guess what are the cons to buying the refurbished camera over the new.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 8, 2013)

Jptex said:


> I have been going back and forth on a new D7100 or refurbished one. The price difference is $160. The new camera has a 1 year warranty and the refurb. has a 3 month warranty. I guess what are the cons to buying the refurbished camera over the new.



The pros are $160.  Some would say that a refurb body has better QC than a new one, but I would ignore that. So the difference is 3 SD cards that you can buy. I do not see the cons really, if it is a manufacturer refurb.  I would have bought the refurbished one, but that's me. Last year I bought a brand new camera online from a Hong Kong seller, that had no warranty at all, it was cheaper than any refurb and it works perfectly. By the end of the day it is all about how important is $160 to you.


----------



## cgw (Sep 8, 2013)

Buy new. The savings aren't exactly jaw-dropping. Refurbs can be demos/display/show stock--not necessarily not-quite-right samples plucked from the production line. Nikon Canada's refurb bodies are usually priced around $100 under the best local price in my area. Thinking that might buy me something abused at BestBuy, I'll take a new model with a 2 year warranty any day. For you, an out-of-warranty repair on a refurb D7100 could eat the savings in a blink.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 8, 2013)

160$ ?

I wouldn't bother with a refurbished I would get it new.


----------



## Jptex (Sep 8, 2013)

I am on a tight budget, and any extra money saved would help. I am switching from Sony to Nikon and I need everything, Lenses, flash, and all the other accessories. But like CGW has mentioned, what kind of abuse has this camera been through before I get it. I know it goes back through the inspection process and anything that was or is wrong with the camera gets fixed or replaced. I am looking at buying it at one of the big New York stores online, I could purchase the extended warranty for $35 for another 3 years. (if that is worth anything) So in theory the camera is covered for 3 years for any malfunctions and I still save about $130. 

Sometimes I hate making decisions.


----------



## KmH (Sep 8, 2013)

As far as warranty, it depends where you get a refurbished Nikon from.

Nikon warranties factory refurbished cameras for 90 days. 
Some retail stores, like Cameta Camera, add their own warranty to make up the rest of a year. Cameras for Sale | Buy a Digital Camera from Cameta Camera
When the Cameta warranty kicks in, if a warranty repair is needed you send the camera to Cameta and they send it to Nikon USA service and pay for the repair.

$160 buys a few accessories, and you still have 1 year of warranty.

Many years ago I started buying used camera gear. No warranty, but prices are even lower than for refurbished.
I have never had to send a used piece of gear in for a repair that would have been covered by the warranty included with new gear if I had bought new.


----------



## ToddnTN (Sep 9, 2013)

I bought a refurbished D7100 from Robert's camera for $974 a few weeks back. It is indistinguishable from new and only had 105 shutter clicks. I am very happy with it. YMMV


----------



## cgw (Sep 9, 2013)

Another consideration is how long you plan on owning the camera. Friends who go to bed each night worrying they'll die in their sleep not owning the newest Nikon body typically buy refurbs and sell 'em when a comparable new model appears. If you hold and shoot cameras till they break, refurbs seem a borderline false economy--extended warranties and extra coverage notwithstanding. Again, not all refurbs are equal. Buy from a major, established retailer and not whoever is offering the lowest price.


----------



## SkipT (Sep 9, 2013)

I would buy new, $160 is not going to save you much if the refurb is a lemon.


----------



## Jptex (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, I appreciate everyone's opinion. It really helped. I went ahead and bit the bullet and bought the camera new. It is on its way from Adorama.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 9, 2013)

Jptex said:


> Well, I appreciate everyone's opinion. It really helped. I went ahead and bit the bullet and bought the camera new. It is on its way from Adorama.



Congrats on your new camera, you are going to love it, its a fantastic picture taking machine and while I am not against buying refurb or used I think the price difference should reflect the fact the camera is not new, with such a small amount you did the right thing, you bought a new virgine camera with full warrenty and the peace of mind attached to it.

Enjoy your new camera I know you will love it-I do


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 10, 2013)

Cameta refurbs come with a 1yr warranty


----------

